# My cheese and chive pancake recipe



## seans_potato_business (Dec 17, 2008)

I have decided to document my recipe for prosperity:

Whisk together:
400 ml milk (past its best is fine)
150 ml plain ole' flour (I don't have any scales... whatever; it works)
100 ml sugar
2 medium eggs

Add chives to the mixture (fresh or dried will do just fine) and whisk a little more.

Begin to fry mixture (oil may be optional, depending on the characteristics of the pan - cheese will release it own oils).

Take thinly sliced (or grated, if you prefer) cheese (I used cheap, mild cheese but you can vary the results by using different cheeses) and apply to pancake before the batter has solidified.

Sprinkle with celery salt.

Turn when lightly browned.

Serve or hold in pre-warmed vessel when lightly browned on cheese-side.

(Even if no-one else is interested, this post will remind me later).


----------



## sattie (Dec 17, 2008)

Sounds interesting!


----------

